# Cable Knit Boot Cuffs



## PKarma (Aug 23, 2011)

I think they are cute. What do you think?

Here is the pattern:

http://www.prakticideas.com/cable-knit-boot-cuffs/


----------



## Maggie Crawford (Sep 2, 2013)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

PKarma said:


> I think they are cute. What do you think?
> 
> Here is the pattern:
> 
> http://www.prakticideas.com/cable-knit-boot-cuffs/


Cute! I saw a young woman crocheting some at an event our local yarn shop put on this weekend. Cute accessory!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wonderful, thank!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I absolutely love these! thank you for posting!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

These are cute, but in all seriousness.....is this just to decorate, or to fill the space so no air gets down the boot?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

My DD asked me for a pair the other night. Asked her what color and she said all colors. Have one gray one made so far.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

The ones in the picture are crochet. Anyone have the link to those? The ones in the link are the knit cables.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Try http://love2bloomblog.com or google crochet boot cuffs - there are a few sites


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

meran said:


> Try http://love2bloomblog.com or google crochet boot cuffs - there are a few sites


Thanks meran,

Haven't heard of this site before, not sure how it works.


----------



## SingleMom56 (Apr 19, 2014)

this pattern no longer comes up. I would love to give it a try. can someone help me?


----------

